# Royal Glamorgan fertility clinic waiting times?



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoping someone will be able to help.

I've received my letter today to say I'm on the waiting list for an outpatient appointment at the fertility clinic in Royal Glam. Woohoo!

Does anyone know how long I might be waiting for this appointment? Also - what happens at this appointment? 

Will they potentially, if im eligible, refer me to the Heath for IVF? Or is it just an appointment to see if I am eligible for iui at Royal glam?

Sorry for all the questions!

B X


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Bethan. I went through the Royal Glam Fertility Clinic about 2-3 years ago, so not sure if things have changed but here's my experience:
May 2013 - referred by GP
Sept 2013 first appointment at RG but this was simply a form filling exercise with a nurse. 
Dec 2013 - first saw consultant at RG who ordered bloods/semen/HSG
Jan 2014 - HSG (no waiting time for this)
April 2014 - follow up appointment and referred on to Heath for IVF (we weren't suitable for IUI)
I think the Fertility Clinic is only held once a week (Thursday morning) and there seemed to be a standard 3 month wait between appointments. Also if you've had more than 2 cycles of IVF privately you'll lose your NHS entitlement. 2 cycles will cut your entitlement down to 1 NHS cycle. However there is no way of them finding out afaik so just keep quiet about it!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for your response! I was honest to my GP, and I know my GP told them about my previous rounds in my referral letter. Plus my consultant at Royal Glam is the same doctor who has done my egg collections at CRGW, so don't think I'll get away with pretending I haven't had treatment. Haha! Ah well, it was worth a go I suppose. 

When do you think you will do your next FET? X


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Is it Mr Tejura at Royal Glam? We saw him too at both RG and CRGW but we did our private cycles after we'd been referred on to the Heath as the waiting list there was about 18 months. We did a FET about a month ago and got our first ever BFP - on the 10th & 11th embryos we had put back. Keeping everything crossed that it sticks! Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeh it's Mr Tejura. Oh my goodness - congratulations


----------

